# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > S.O.S. >  ΧΑΘΗΚΕ

## argi

*χαθηκε την κυριακη στο περιστερι περιοχη λοφος αξιωματικων cockatiel  λευκο με γκρι πιτσιλες στο στερνο κιτρινο τσουλουφι και πορτοκαλοκοκκινα μαγουλα αν καποιος γνωριζει καποιον που το εχει βρει ας με ενημερωσει 
*

----------


## jk21

αργυρω επειδη μενω νεα ζωη και κατεβαινω προς τα μερη σου αν μπορουσες (αν και αυτα μετακινουνται γρηγορα ) πες μου λιγο σε πιο υψος .στο γηπεδο χαμηλα,στο υψος του νεου κολυμβητηριου που γινεται ή ψηλα που στριβει η κεννεντυ για χαιδαρι -καβαλας;αν εισαι ψηλα κανε και καμμια βολτα προς αττικο νοσοκομειο και πισω προς δασος (προς τα στρατοπεδα δεν ειναι ευκολο ) ή προς το αλσος που ειναι τερμα πανω απο την νεα ζωη .

----------


## argi

Γεία σου στο ύψος της πλατείας του λόφου έχω πάει σε όλα τα παρκάκια-πλατείες εδώ της γειτονιάς έχω ρίξει τροφή στο μπαλκόνι μου και έχω κ το θηλικό που καθετε μπροστά στο παράθυρο και τσιριζει κ τον περιμένει είμαι να σκάσω

----------


## jk21

εισαι χαμηλα ,κοντα στη θηβων απο οτι καταλαβα...δυσκολο να εφυγε για πανω προς τα βουνα ...σε σπιτι θα εχει παει.θα κατεβω προς τα εκει αυριο πρωι για καποια δουλεια ...δεν ξερεις καμμια φορα .θα κοιταξω

----------


## argi

εθχαριστς πολυ!!!

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Θα εχω και εγω το νου μου μιας και μενω εκει κοντα...

----------


## jk21

δυστυχως δεν ειδα κατι...θα εχω το νου μου απο αυριο για τον χωρο ψηλα κοντα στο νοσοκομειο και το στρατοπεδο .ειναι διπλα η δουλεια μου

----------


## Antigoni87

Ελπίζω να βρεθεί το μικρό σου.. Βάλε και καμά αγγελία στο Έψιλον ή όπου αλλού αναφέρονται εξαφανίσεις ζώων, μπορεί κάτι να βγει... Εύχομαι το καλύτερο!!

----------


## argi

euxaristw poly olous sas...na eiste kala makari na vrethei to tsouloufi mou...alla exw arxisei k apelpizomai!!!

----------


## vagelis76

Αν θέλεις πες μας τι ενέργειες έκανες μέχρι τώρα.Ο τίτλος του θέματος θα τραβήξει κάποια μέλη που θα βρεθούν στη θέση σου και είναι καλό να υπάρχουν οι κινήσεις για να βοηθηθούν και εκείνα.

----------


## argi

argw na apanthsw kai xilia suggnwmh gia auto euxaristw pragmatika olous gia to endiaferon sas!!! to exw valei sto interpet kai edw kai sto facebook stn energh koinwnia politwn!! dn 3erw pou allou tha mporousa na to valw.....pantws opou kai na to exw valei kamia antapokrish!!

----------

